# Just thought these pics were too cute not to share!



## glenolam (Jun 17, 2010)

How do you go from these:







To this:

Miss Caramel - 









Miss Vanilla - 









The girls trying to get the best bites:


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 17, 2010)

They sure have grown!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 17, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## GeeseRCool (Jun 18, 2010)

Those are SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 18, 2010)

Miss Vanilla is so pretty! what kind of goats are they?


----------



## glenolam (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks!  Miss Caramel (AKA Cara) is VERY and I mean VERY much a people person.  You can't step two feet in their pen without her running up and putting her front hooves on you.

Miss Vanilla (AKA Nilly) is more reserved and doesn't like to be pet/handled as much.  She was the psycho in the beginning, but has since mellowed down - probably b/c her big brother (wether) put her in her place early on!

Their mom, Eloise who is in the last pic too, is 1/2 nubian 1/2 alpine and their dad is a nigerian dwarf.


----------

